# Using driftwood to lower pH



## Ami (May 27, 2011)

I saw a video on Youtube telling how to reduce pH using almond leaf, peat, driftwood etc. Does this really work? I have been able to reduce the pH from 8.3 to 7 using distilled water, but don't want to go below 75 ppm hardness.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, any of those mentioned substances will tend to release tannins, thus acidifying the water and lowering the pH. The amount will be fairly minimal with respect to wood and leaves, unless the tank is really full of wood and leaves. Peat can work faster, depending upon the peat, the quantity, and the initial water parameters. It gives out, the time again depends upon the fore-going. Leaves also exhaust as they decompose, and wood releases fewer tannins as it matures. About the most you might see the pH lower with wood or leaves is a couple of decimal points.

For example, if you only used these methods and not diluting with distilled water, the effect would not be much unless you had a lot of peat. Diluting with pure water is easier and more reliable when the difference is significant as it is here. The addition of wood and leaves to a pH of 7 should result in the pH lowering to the mid to high 6 range.

Byron.


----------



## Ami (May 27, 2011)

Byron said:


> Yes, any of those mentioned substances will tend to release tannins, thus acidifying the water and lowering the pH. The amount will be fairly minimal with respect to wood and leaves, unless the tank is really full of wood and leaves. Peat can work faster, depending upon the peat, the quantity, and the initial water parameters. It gives out, the time again depends upon the fore-going. Leaves also exhaust as they decompose, and wood releases fewer tannins as it matures. About the most you might see the pH lower with wood or leaves is a couple of decimal points.
> 
> For example, if you only used these methods and not diluting with distilled water, the effect would not be much unless you had a lot of peat. Diluting with pure water is easier and more reliable when the difference is significant as it is here. The addition of wood and leaves to a pH of 7 should result in the pH lowering to the mid to high 6 range.
> 
> Byron.


Thanks Byron !
I'll stick in a driftwood, but mostly for decorative purposes =0)
The local Petsmart here sells dry driftwood in the reptiles section. They say its safe for turtles. Would it be possible to use it in my 55G aquarium after having soaked & washing it for a couple of weeks? The reason I ask is that the driftwood they sell from their aquarium are smaller, less fun shapes and not to mention, almost twice the price of the dry ones in the reptile section.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Ami said:


> Thanks Byron !
> I'll stick in a driftwood, but mostly for decorative purposes =0)
> The local Petsmart here sells dry driftwood in the reptiles section. They say its safe for turtles. Would it be possible to use it in my 55G aquarium after having soaked & washing it for a couple of weeks? The reason I ask is that the driftwood they sell from their aquarium are smaller, less fun shapes and not to mention, almost twice the price of the dry ones in the reptile section.


This question gets asked periodically, in fact there is a thread on this form last week or so. I have not tried it, and personally wouldn't. The Malaysian driftwood is widely available, Petsmart carries it, and I like the way it sinks immediately and is not too bad for discolouring the water.


----------



## Ami (May 27, 2011)

Byron said:


> This question gets asked periodically, in fact there is a thread on this form last week or so. I have not tried it, and personally wouldn't. The Malaysian driftwood is widely available, Petsmart carries it, and I like the way it sinks immediately and is not too bad for discolouring the water.


 Thanks ! I'll look for Malaysian driftwood.


----------



## e2paradise (Nov 10, 2011)

can not open this link


----------

